# Tax credits for self funded IVF treatment- petition



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

There is currently a petition on the Number 10 website to persuade the government to allow Tax Credits for couples self-funding their IVF cycles. The closing date is soon.

You can view the petition here:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/IVFTaxCredits

Bx

/links


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

all signed, I see it as only fair!!!

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Signed.

I don't fancy our chances though    I work in Benefits and to be honest, it is people who already have children who are seen as in need of assistance by our Government, and not those of us without children.

Luv
T


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

dont get me wrong i think that it is unfair for people like ourselves not to get funding but why get tax credits for those who self fund.if you have the cash there in the first place for tx then you arnt totally short of funding yourself.tax credits are for those on ;low wage and if you can fund tx yourself then really you arnt on a low wage.i reacon they should do something where if you pay N.I in your wages they should give it back for tx if you have to self fund or something where you get your tax youve paid back for things like health care if you have to go private if you acnt get things on nhs.nhs are rubbish


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

socialchameleon said:


> Id like to say a few things about tax credits in general but il probably get shot so i wont!


Here Here! I agree hun. Working in this type of area I can only say that Tax Credits, and the way they are administered, are one of the worst headaches of my job!!!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Having worked in the major fraud section of administering benefits, there is far too much for me to say on this matter so I will step away from my soap box right now. except to say - 

If you knew how much you were getting ripped off by people not necessarily from this country claiming in several identities or stealing benefits payments, you'd not only want tax credits for self funding but you'd want identity cards like yesterday!!!!

IF the government had specially trained identity specialists in every benefits office, then we might be able to crack some of the fraud and save our country millions. Millions that could be used for things like IVF for all. 

OK gag now put back on mouth and slinks off.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Brownowl  - couldnt agree more chick! My area covers benefit fraud too and the things people get away !!! Makes my blood fair boil sometimes! So, next time you are on your soap box, give me a shout, move over and make room, and I will join you up there! 

Love
Tracy
x


----------

